# Cuenta revoluciones



## f6l913 (Sep 7, 2006)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este asi que si publico en el lugar equibocado no me lo tengais en cuenta.

Me gustaria que alguien me pudiese dar información para construir un cuenta revoluciones en un eje de una maquina. Mi idea es poner un iman en el eje que active un interuptor magnetico. La duda es como transformar los impulsos en una lectura.

Muchas gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

f6l913 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, soy nuevo en este asi que si publico en el lugar equibocado no me lo tengais en cuenta.
> 
> Me gustaria que alguien me pudiese dar información para construir un cuenta revoluciones en un eje de una maquina. Mi idea es poner un iman en el eje que active un interuptor magnetico. La duda es como transformar los impulsos en una lectura.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Si usas imanes, tal vez lo más lógico es que uses Transistores de Efecto HALL.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Un tacometro.

Los interruptores te fallaran debido al desgaste mecanico y los revotes te limitaran la precision.

Hay dos formas:

1.-Interruptor de efecto hall tipo ugn3013
http://www.allegromicro.com/hall/

Es sencillo los alimentas a 5V y te dan una salida si hay o no presencia de campo.


Son los que puedes encontrar en cualquier ventilador de PC sin escobillas (5-12V), si tienes alguno desmontalos suelen haber 2 piezas uno es un sensor y el otro un transistor. Lo utilizan para saber cuando excitar una de las dos bobinas.


2.-Mediante reluctancia.
Sin los sensores utilizados en coches, ABS y motor. Es muy sencillo una simple bobina y pegado a un extremo del nucle el iman.
El extremo libre es el sensor.
La pieza que rota normalmente un disco, se hace un hueco o taladro. El funcionamiento es sencillo mientras el disco es uniforma el flujo siempre es el mismo=tension cero, pero cuando pasa por el agujero hay una brusca variacion de flujo magnetico y da una señal electrica que luego la medimos.

Ha! se me olvidaba mediante barrera optica un led +fotocelula. Pero es un poco mas complicado segun tus necesidades, hay unos optoacopladores de ranura que son para ello, si has desmontado algun raton de bola podras ver su funcionamiento.



Para conectarlo a un tester
http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM2907.pdf
http://165.193.24.19/pf/LM/LM2917.html

http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php?search=search&keyword=tachometer&submit=search


----------



## f6l913 (Sep 8, 2006)

Los interruptores te fallaran debido al desgaste mecanico y los revotes te limitaran la precision.

Tengo unos interruptores especiales para este efecto. Son para una cosechadora de cereales y la maquina ya tiene cuentarevoluciones de imanes en otros ejes. Las revoluciones estan en un rango de entre 300 y 1000 rpm. Los interruptores que hay instalados han trabajado mas de 6000 horas y nunca han fallado.

Como consigo transformar estos impulsos en una lectura?

Gracias


----------



## f6l913 (Sep 13, 2006)

Finalmente he construido un circuito cuentarevoluciones. El circuito lo he encontrado en esta direccion de internet:

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl

El circuito ya esta en marcha y funciona bastante bien. Solo tengo un par de preguntas para ver si alguien me puede dar un consejito.

Como puedo hacer que el display numerico se vea mejor? Con las luces apagadas de ve bien pero muy mal a pleno dia.

He fabricado el captador de impulsor con un interruptor Hall de un viejo ventilador sin escobillas. Me gustaria saber cual es la distancia maxima que puede haber entre el iman y el Hall?

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2006)

depende del iman, si es uno barato o uno de neomidio.
Los buenos son los metalicos y son de gran potencia y los puedes encontrar en discos duros en el cabezal (cuidado que son dos de unidos) o si los quieres pequeñitos como una pastilla de 8mm en la optica de un CD roto.

Para tener mas potencia deberias cuatro transistores tipo PNP BC558 con una resistencia en la base y ocho resistencias de 270 una a cada segmento para limitar la corriente del pic.

 finalmente buscar la rutina donde se mutiplexa y cambiar la rutina de encendido de cada display negandolo cambiar bsf por bcf.

Pero me parece que no tienes el codigo pero puedes hacerlo por hardware de esta forma:

El inversor lo puedes hacer con transistor o con un integrado lo que gustes, es lo mismo

(si utilizas la version con transistores puedes conectarlos a 12V y las resistencias de los display los cambias de 270 a 680. ¿Y que ganas con esto? pues temperatura, mucha energia se disipara en el 7805 pero si lo pones a 12V ya no sera necesaria perderla bajando el consumo total.


----------

